# Looking to transport my horse...



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey

I am looking to transport my horse from CT to upstate NY possibly as soon as this weekend.

My dad would really like to tow it himself (he has done it all before) but we can't seem to find a trailer.

If anyone has one they would like to rent out, or if you would be interested in doing it for me, I am looking for quotes.

So far one place has gotten back to me with a (one) dollar a mile and one place has not responded. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

What part of NY are you headed to? I am in the Rochester/Buffalo area.


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

I am headed to Warrensburg, its about 10 miles north of Lake George which is.... about a 45 minute drive from Saratoga without a trailer.

My apologies if you already knew that!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh okay, I THANK I know where that is. Not sure though.


----------

